# Depuis combien de temps marche cette moto ? - inversion du sujet nominal



## shota

Bonjour. J’ai une question. Peut-on remplacer la phrase « Pendant combien de temps cette moto ne marche-t-elle pas bien ? » par « Pendant combien de temps ne marche pas bien cette moto ? » Merci d’avance.


----------



## MarcusK

La question serait « Depuis combien de temps... ». 

« Depuis combien de temps est-ce qu'elle ne marche pas bien cette moto ? » : ce genre d'inversion avec le nom à la fin est très familière et grammaticalement pas vraiment correcte. Elle s'utilise en principe dans la langue parlée exclusivement.


----------



## shota

Je te remercie beaucoup de m’avoir répondu si vite. Mais attention. Ma phrase n’est pas «Depuis combien de temps est-ce qu’elle ne marche pas bien, cette moto ?», mais «Depuis combien de temps ne marche pas bien cette moto ?» Ma question n’était peut-être pas assez claire. Je donne un autre exemple. Est-ce qu’on peut remplacer «Depuis combien de temps cette moto marche-t-elle?» par «Depuis combien de temps marche cette moto?» ? Et pour cette dernière phrase, comment peut-on formuler la phrase négative? Merci d’avance.


----------



## MarcusK

J'ai ajouté "est-ce que" car «Depuis combien de temps ne marche pas bien cette moto ?» n'est pas correct.

«Depuis combien de temps marche cette moto ?» n'est pas correct, il faut dire «Depuis combien de temps est-ce que cette moto marche ?» ou «Depuis combien de temps cette moto marche(-t-elle ?)»

A la forme négative : «Depuis combien de temps est-ce que cette moto ne marche pas ?» ou «Depuis combien de temps cette moto ne marche-t-elle pas ?»


----------



## shota

Merci pour ta réponse. Je suis un peu confus. Je crois que, par exemple, "Comment va votre mère?" et "Comment votre mère va-t-elle?" sont tous les deux corrects. Je me demande alors pourquoi la phrase "Depuis conbien de temps marche cette moto?" n'est pas correcte.


----------



## MarcusK

Avec d'autres adverbes, la syntaxe est effectivement la même que pour "comment va votre mère ?" : "combien coûte cette moto ?", "où se trouve cette moto ?".

La différence de syntaxe vient probablement du fait qu'au lieu d'un adverbe simple, on a ici le syntagme adverbial "depuis combien de temps".


----------



## shota

Désolé d'avoir tardé à te répondre, MarcusK. Alors, par exemple, la phrase "Depuis quand existe le père Noël ?" n'est-elle pas correcte non plus ?  Merci d'avance.


----------



## MarcusK

Oui c'est pareil, il faut dire : "Depuis quand est-ce que le père Noël existe ?", "Depuis quand le père Noël existe-t-il ?" ou encore "Le père Noël existe depuis
quand ?" ("Cette moto marche depuis quand ?" est également possible).


----------



## shota

Peut-on dire, au moins, "Quand partira le train ?" ?  (J'ai trouvé cette phrase dans un manuel de grammaire.) Si c'est le cas, je ne vois pas la règle. Difficile...


----------



## MarcusK

"Quand partira le train ?" oui. C'est le même cas que "comment va votre mère ?" ou "combien coûte cette moto ?".


----------



## CapnPrep

shota said:


> Si c'est le cas, je ne vois pas la règle.


La règle, c'est que l'inversion nominale (j'éviterais le terme équivoque « inversion simple ») est un choix stylistique qui est plus ou moins naturel selon l'exemple précis et selon les préférences personnelles de chacun. MarcusK n'aime pas tes exemples, mais son explication syntaxique n'est pas valable. Il n'y a aucune différence syntaxique entre l'adverbe simple _quand_ et un syntagme interrogatif introduit par _depuis_ pour ce qui est de l'inversion. Voici deux exemples littéraires de _depuis _+ inversion nominale :

Depuis combien de jours durait cette vie de misère ? (PERGAUD, _DE GOUPIL A MARGOT_)
Nour ne savait plus depuis combien de jours avait commencé le voyage. (LE CLEZIO, _DESERT_) [interrogation indirecte, mais la syntaxe est la même]
Dans ton premier exemple, on évitera l'inversion à cause des adverbes accompagnant le verbe (_pas bien_). Tout ce qui rallonge le groupe verbal rend moins naturelle l'inversion du sujet nominal.


----------



## shota

Merci beaucoup, MarcusK et CapnPrep. 
Selon toi, CapnPrep, la locution adverbiale "pas bien" empêche l'inversion nominale. Alors, si on enlevait "bien"? Autrement dit, l'inversion nominale peut-elle s'employer dans une phrase négative comme "Comment ne va pas votre père?"  Ou bien, doit-on éviter l'inversion nominale dans toutes les phrases négatives?


----------



## MarcusK

En attendant je me permets de répondre à la place de CapnPrep. "Comment ne va pas votre père?" n'est pas une question que l'on pose à la forme négative. Si on prend comme exemple «Depuis combien de temps ne marche pas bien cette moto ?» et «Depuis combien de temps ne marche pas cette moto ?», selon moi ça ne change pratiquement pas quant au degré de correction syntaxique ou la qualité stylistique. En revanche c'est un peu mieux à la forme affirmative «Depuis combien de temps marche cette moto ?», pour les raisons expliquées par CapnPrep, même si selon moi, dans ce cas précis, ce n'est pas la meilleure formulation stylistiquement parlant.


----------



## shota

Je te remercie, MarcusK. Peut-on alors dire que l'inversion nominale et la forme négative sont incompatibles?


----------



## MarcusK

Non cette incompatibilité ne concerne pas la forme négative de manière générale : p. ex. "Vient-il ?" / "Ne vient-il pas ?".


----------



## CapnPrep

MarcusK said:


> Non cette incompatibilité ne concerne pas la forme négative de manière générale : p. ex. "Vient-il ?" / "Ne vient-il pas ?".


Attention, ce fil concerne l'inversion du sujet *nominal* ; l'inversion pronominale n'a pas du tout les mêmes propriétés. On ne peut pas dire, par exemple, _*Vient le Père Noël ? *__Ne vient le Père Noël pas ? *__Ne vient pas le Père Noël ?_

Il est rare de trouver l'inversion nominale avec la négation, mais voici deux exemples :

Dans quel vertige ne tombe pas l'esprit qui se complaît au spectacle de sa propre chute (Cendrars, _Bourlinguer_)
En temps de disette, à quel prix ne monte pas le sac de blé ? (Pesquidoux, _Le Livre de raison III_)


----------



## Marie3933

Dans une interrogation directe avec inversion du sujet, on peut utiliser le pronom de reprise avec tous les interrogatifs, sauf avec "que" objet direct ou attribut :
_Où va ton frère ? / Où ton frère va-t-il?
Comment va ton frère ? / Comment ton frère va-t-il ?
Quand arrive ton frère ? / Quand ton frère arrive-t-il ?
Combien coûte ce pull ? / Combien ce pull coûte-t-il ?
À qui appartient ce pull ? / À qui ce pull appartient-il ?_
​ MAIS: _*Que* dit ton frère ?_ (Que ton frère dit-il ? )
........._*Que* devient ton frère ?_ (Que ton frère devient-il ? )

Toutefois :
1) _"Depuis quand habite ton frère ici ?"_ me semble bizarre, mais j'avoue que je ne sais pas pourquoi.
.....-> _Depuis quand ton frère habite-t-il ici ?_ 
2) Quand le verbe est accompagné d’une négation, on utilise le pronom de reprise :
...._Pourquoi ne marche pas cette moto ?_  -> _Pourquoi cette moto ne marche-t-elle pas ?_ 

-> Dans la phrase de Shota, il y a au moins une bonne raison pour utiliser le pronom de reprise : _« Depuis combien de temps cette moto ne marche-t-elle pas bien ? »_

N.B.: Dans une interrogation indirecte, il n’y a pas de reprise du sujet nominal par un pronom.


----------



## shota

Je vous remercie, tout le monde, de m'avoir aidé. Grâce à vous, je commence à comprendre les règles. C'était une bonne expérience pour moi. Merci encore une fois.


----------



## CapnPrep

Marie3933 said:


> MAIS: _*Que* dit ton frère ?_ (Que ton frère dit-il ? )
> ........._*Que* devient ton frère ?_ (Que ton frère devient-il ? )


Voir à ce sujet les fils suivants :
Qu'a fait ton frère ? / Que ton frère a-t-il fait ?
FR: Qu'Éric a-t-il chanté ? (FEG)
FR: De quoi / Que + inversion complexe (FEG)
FR: What does Georgia like? (FEG)
FR: What does Bob want? (FEG)


----------



## Marie3933

Marie3933 said:


> _"Depuis quand habite ton frère ici ?"_ me semble bizarre, mais j'avoue que je ne sais pas pourquoi.
> -> _Depuis quand ton frère habite-t-il ici ?_


Avez-vous le même sentiment que moi ? Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Marie3933 said:


> 1) _"Depuis quand habite ton frère ici ?"_ me semble bizarre, mais j'avoue que je ne sais pas pourquoi.
> .....-> _Depuis quand ton frère habite-t-il ici ?_


L'inversion ne se fait effectivement qu'avec un pronom personnel.
_Viendra ton frère ?_ _Ton frère viendra-t-il ?__ Viendras-tu ?_


----------



## Marie3933

Merci, Jean, pour la réponse, mais ma question porte sur les interrogations introduites par un mot interrogatif.
Or tous les exemples que je donne au post #17 (avec mot interrogatif et inversion du sujet nominal) sont corrects.
En quoi la phrase _"Depuis quand habite ton frère ici ?"_ diffère-t-elle de ces exemples ?

Serait-ce la présence d'un complément après le sujet ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pardon, j'ai en effet survolé la question trop rapidement...
Oui, c'est la présence d'un complément ("ici").
_Comment va ton frère ?__ Comment va ton frère au cinéma ?_


----------



## Marie3933

Super ! Merci, Jean !
Ce serait donc la 2ème raison (la 1ère = la  négation) pour laquelle la phrase de Shota _"Depuis combien de temps ne marche  pas bien cette moto ?"_ ne fonctionne pas sans pronom de reprise : présence d'un complément de  manière ("bien").


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Bien que _Bien_ ne soit pas un complément (COD, COI etc.) mais un adverbe, je pense que la règle s'applique.
_Depuis quand roule ce train ?__ 
Depuis quand roule ce train vite ?__ 
Depuis quand roule vite ce train ? _
_Depuis quand ce train roule-t-il vite ?_


----------



## Maître Capello

MarcusK said:


> «Depuis combien de temps marche cette moto ?» n'est pas correct





MarcusK said:


> En  revanche c'est un peu mieux à la forme affirmative «Depuis combien de  temps marche cette moto ?», pour les raisons expliquées par CapnPrep,  même si selon moi, dans ce cas précis, ce n'est pas la meilleure  formulation stylistiquement parlant.


Cette phrase n'est sans  doute pas du meilleur style, mais je dois bien dire qu'elle ne me choque pas le moins du monde et je ne dirais  certainement pas qu'elle soit incorrecte.


----------



## CapnPrep

Marie3933 said:


> 2) Quand le verbe est accompagné d’une négation, on utilise le pronom de reprise :
> ...._Pourquoi ne marche pas cette moto ?_  -> _Pourquoi cette moto ne marche-t-elle pas ?_


Ce n'est pas (seulement) la négation qui est en cause ici : pour des raisons plus ou moins obscures, _pourquoi_ — à la différence des autres expressions interrogatives — est peu compatible avec l'inversion stylistique. Normalement cet exemple n'est pas très naturel même sans négation : °_Pourquoi marche cette moto ? _(comparé à _Pourquoi cette moto marche-t-elle ?_, avec une inversion complexe)_.
_


----------



## Marie3933

CapnPrep said:


> ...pour des raisons plus ou moins obscures, _pourquoi_ — à la différence des autres expressions interrogatives — est peu compatible avec l'inversion stylistique. Normalement cet exemple n'est pas très naturel même sans négation : °_Pourquoi marche cette moto ? _(comparé à _Pourquoi cette moto marche-t-elle ?_, avec une inversion complexe)_.
> _


Effectivement. Mais je ne trouve la justification nulle part (pourtant, j'ai souvent cherché ces "raisons obscures" ).

De la même façon, "pourquoi" ne marche pas dans l'interrogation avec intonation (sans inversion ni "est-ce que") :
_*Elle ne marche pas pourquoi ?_
Alors qu'on peut formuler ce type de question avec tous les autres interrogatifs (_Tu fais quoi ?_, _Tu vas où ?_, etc.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Marie3933 said:


> De la même façon, "pourquoi" ne marche pas dans l'interrogation avec intonation (sans inversion ni "est-ce que") :
> _*Elle ne marche pas pourquoi ?_
> Alors qu'on peut formuler ce type de question avec tous les autres interrogatifs (_Tu fais quoi ?_, _Tu vas où ?_, etc.)



*Note des modérateurs :* La discussion sur la place de _pourquoi_ sortant du sujet de l'inversion nominale, elle a été déplacée ici.


----------



## Nircolartor

JeanDeSponde said:


> Pardon, j'ai en effet survolé la question trop rapidement...
> Oui, c'est la présence d'un complément ("ici").
> _Comment va ton frère ?__ Comment va ton frère au cinéma ?_


Pourquoi la deuxième question est incorrecte?


----------



## Maître Capello

L'inversion simple n'est pas possible quand le verbe a un complément (ici : _au cinéma_). Il faut l'inversion complexe ou recourir au tour avec _est-ce que_ :

_Comment ton frère va-t-il au cinéma ?_
_Comment est-ce que ton frère va au cinéma ?_


----------

